# R2000 Bottom Bracket Cable Guide ...



## burger (May 7, 2004)

Does anyone have one of these guides they can send me? The local shops haven't been much help in getting one and Cannondale won't send me one directly. This is the last piece I need to get this bike together and ride...


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

*Is it special?...*



burger said:


> Does anyone have one of these guides they can send me? The local shops haven't been much help in getting one and Cannondale won't send me one directly. This is the last piece I need to get this bike together and ride...


Here are a couple sources.

https://secure7.nexternal.com/share...2=503364205&Target=products.asp&CategoryID=30

http://www.loosescrews.com/index.cg...able Guides&item_id=LS-2901SF&id=144174715079

TF


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Yes it is sort of special in the way it mounts without blocking the water hole and the cable guide to the front derailleur is extended in order to protect certain frame models.


----------

